# Rummynose Tetra



## Joecoral (15 Feb 2008)

What is the current scientific name for these tetra? Is it _Hemigrammus bleheri_ or _Hemigrammus rhodostomus_?
Have they been reclassified, or are these 2 completely different species?


----------



## Ed Seeley (15 Feb 2008)

Both _Hemigrammus bleheri _and _H.rhodostomus _are valid species and often called Rummy noses.  There is also a third species _Petitella georgiae _that is the same basic colouration.  I believe the species usually sold as Rummy noses over here is _H.rhodostomus_, but I wouldn't be surprised if the others get mixed in at times too.

Here are the Fishbase entries for all three species;
_Petitella georgiae_
_Hemigrammus rhodostomus_
_Hemigrammus bleheri_


----------



## Joecoral (15 Feb 2008)

ah, so they are seperate species!
thanks eds


----------



## Ed Seeley (15 Feb 2008)

Are you after some or trying to ID some you already have?  If it's the latter stick a picture up!


----------



## Joecoral (15 Feb 2008)

no, i'm after some, and when i googled them, 2 different species came up, so wasnt sure which was correct.
turns out they both were!


----------



## Ed Seeley (15 Feb 2008)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> no, i'm after some, and when i googled them, 2 different species came up, so wasnt sure which was correct.
> turns out they both were!



If you are looking for some you may want to look here; TA Aquaculture Fish Sales, SA Characin  Thye're way cheaper than my LFS and look like very good fish to me.


----------



## beeky (6 Mar 2008)

TA Aquaculture is run by Tim Addis, deputy editor of the BKA. I didn't realise he'd gone into selling fish, I thought he just did fish food and breeding stuff.

He's got a killi web site:
http://www.killifish.f9.co.uk/Killifish ... /Index.htm
which makes interesting reading of those who like a killie.....


----------

